# Has anyone used the buy points yet



## Bigval109 (Apr 6, 2008)

Has anyone used the buy points yet? I did a trial purchase for a 1000 points and it processed really quickly. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think we are buying points at the same rate as credit card companies. That's 2.75cent per point.Without the $15 fee to come online on June 1 It appears to me a real bargin to help you get what you want. In my case a bedroom on the Southwest Chief.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 6, 2008)

Bigval109 said:


> Has anyone used the buy points yet? I did a trial purchase for a 1000 points and it processed really quickly. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think we are buying points at the same rate as credit card companies. Without the $15 fee to come online on June 1 It appears to me a real bargin to help you get what you want. In my case a room on the Southwest Chief.




I've purchased 1000 points and might do more. Mine processed right away as well. It really seems like a good bargain to me as well. I'm hoping to get enough points for a Coast Starlight-California Zephyr trip, Seattle to Chicago. That won't happen until next year but may as well start dreaming now!! :lol:


----------



## yarrow (Apr 6, 2008)

bought points last week and they posted to my agr account in less than 24 hours


----------



## rtabern (Apr 6, 2008)

I bought the max 10,000 points... it's a real bargain.

I mean sometimes the difference between a roomette and bedroom can run $300 upto $700.

You can buy 10,000 points and go from a roomette to a bedroom for just $275. WHAT A DEAL!!


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 6, 2008)

rtabern said:


> I bought the max 10,000 points... it's a real bargain.
> I mean sometimes the difference between a roomette and bedroom can run $300 upto $700.
> 
> You can buy 10,000 points and go from a roomette to a bedroom for just $275. WHAT A DEAL!!


what if you already brought 3000 points can you go back and buy 10000?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2008)

You can buy a *maximum* of 10,000 per year, so if you bought 3,000, you can buy 7,000 more this year.


----------

